
Do dead guys always get the last word? - davewiner
http://scripting.com/stories/2011/10/22/doDeadGuysAlwaysGetTheLast.html
======
briguy
While I agree that iTunes sucks (at least in comparison to other Apple
products), apparently Steve rarely pulled any punches , so this is not out of
character. From most of the book quotes that I read, he appears to have said
most if not all of these things to the parties involved directly and has
famously voiced many of them in public before as well (re: Microsoft in
particular) just not in a Blog. I think it is safe to assume that he was
trying very hard to be around for the books release (even pushing up the
release date) and was not trying to hide behind anything. I am not sure I
agree with all his views, however I do not fault him for trying to get his
real voice out there as there were certainly a lot of stories written about
him that he was not able to answer directly and now there is no question about
where he stood on matters.

